# [Tutorial] Creating Partitions in HP Pavilion Desktops & Laptops



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

*Tutorial*

*Creating Partitions in HP Pavilion Desktops & Laptops
*

What you need

A blank CD. (not Re-Writable).
To create a Partition, first you need to create a “*HP PC Recovery Tools CD” *(a type of Boot CD).

*Creating a HP PC Recovery Tools CD*

Click “Start -> All Programs -> PC Help & Tools -> HP PC Recovery Tools CD.”
The “HP PC Recovery Tools CD” window opens, select “*Create the Recovery Tools CD*” -> “Next”.
Now follow the on-screen instructions for creating (burning) the CD.
Refer these pics.

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/6580/hpyk9.th.jpg - *img148.imageshack.us/img148/6760/hp1um9.th.jpg




Now lets get to business 

*Creating Partitions*

Insert the newly created “HP PC Recovery Tools CD” in the CD Tray & restart the PC.
Now the PC will boot using the CD (like Live OS).

In the first Screen, you are given *FIVE *options, they are
1. Remove recovery partition. (Never Do this)
2. Start PC Recovery program.
3. Run Microsoft Recovery Console
*4. **Create a new data Partition*
5. Instruction. (read this if you need help).
*img264.imageshack.us/img264/5449/hpur6.th.jpg

Select the Fourth Option, & click “Next”.
In the next screen, info is given about that option.
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/334/hp1ua9.th.jpg

In the next screen, select *EXTENDED PARTITION *under “*Partition Type*” & “*NTFS” *under* “File System”.*
*img297.imageshack.us/img297/6031/hp2yr5.th.jpg

Move the *Slider* to *Extreme Right Position*, under the Slider you can see the New Disk Size to be created. (moving the slider, tells the system to create a partition of the indicated size).
*img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hp2yr5.jpg*NOTE*: When you move the Slider, it'll show you the New Partition's Size (in GB).

Click “Next”, let the “HP PC Recovery Tools CD” create the new partition for you.
*img441.imageshack.us/img441/6545/hp3sz1.th.jpg

*Congratulations, you have successfully created a Partition. *
Now when the system Reboots, remove the CD quickly (just when BIOS screen comes). Lets the System boot into Windows XP, now XP will identify the new Drive & ask you to “Reboot” to install it properly, so reboot again.

Now for Creating more Partitions from that BIG Extended Partition, use any software you like for that purpose or use the Windows XP’s inbuilt feature for creating “Logical Drives”.

I used "Paragon Partition Manager 5". (Free, full version)
get it from here- FREE FULL VERSION DOWNLOAD thread.

If you need more help on creating more partitions, feel free to ask.


Special Thanks to Mr.Vista (Vishal_Gupta) from whom i've learnt a lot about Partitions.
& also to Kiran_tech_mania for informing us about that Paragon Partition Manager Software.



=> Rate this thread.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

Very Nice,reps to you(when I will be able to give you)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> => Rate this thread.


Thread Rating *www.mobygames.com/images/i/25/44/342094.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

why's its rated 18+???


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 28, 2007)

^^to attract more people


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Feb 28, 2007)

my harddisk is of 100 gb capacity. C: drive is of 83 gb and D: drive is of 9 gb and 1 gb unpartitioned .....now in C: drive size of free space left is 53......so wat shud be d min size for c drive now......and its safe naaaaaaaa....................i have data in C: and i dont wanna to loose it agn...as i have already recover my pc 2 days ago.......


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 28, 2007)

^^ Defragment your C Drive before you resize and patition it. And back up files just in case, however sure you might be things do go wrong sometimes.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

this "HP Recovery Tools CD" makes this whole Partitioning thing SAFE.

it calculates as to how much space should be allocated for new partition. (the "Slider thing").

In my case [80GB HDD], my C: Drive was 68GB, & D: Drive = 6.41, when i used this CD to create new partition, C: drive was resized to ~16GB. (used space was around 4-5GB) & resultant new partition was ~52GB.

so its a pre-calculated thing, your C: drive will be resized according to the Space used.

_______
Edited

*NOTE*: When you move the Slider, it'll show you the New Partition's Size (in GB).


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice.. but only for the HPs 
Great start for a 1st tutorial 
Rock on...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 28, 2007)

^As many people have doubts in HP (branded) PC's for creating Partitions, so i made this tut Exclusively for HP users.

& for Assembled PC users, they can create the partitions using the "XP Installation CD" itself. In HP PC's this cant be done, as ONLY two "PC Recovery Disks" (DVD) are provided, which inturn has VERY LIMITED function.


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Feb 28, 2007)

have only three options :
Application& Driver recovery
PC Recovery
PC Recovery Disc Creator.


----------



## anandk (Mar 1, 2007)

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/goodpost.gif


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 1, 2007)

rating 18+ !!

hot stuff man...


----------



## crystal_pup (Mar 2, 2007)

*good one...Kip it up!!!*

*Cheers,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 2, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> *i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/goodpost.gif


 how do u bring that best of luck smiley?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 2, 2007)

Good one for HP users.  I knew it before...  Keep posting


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks guys




			
				The Unknown said:
			
		

> how do u bring that best of luck smiley?


 *img254.imageshack.us/img254/3628/google1tr6.gif

*smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/tongue.gif*smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/tongue.gif*smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/tongue.gif

here you go Smiley Arena - emoticons/signs


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice Post!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 3, 2007)

Very detailed and nice tut.


----------



## salils (Mar 4, 2007)

what is the s*** with my hp laptop dv2117 as have only three options :
Application& Driver recovery
PC Recovery
PC Recovery Disc Creator.
Now what can I do??????


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 4, 2007)

not only your laptop, but others too dont have this option.

i'll soon find a solution for it


----------



## salils (Apr 11, 2007)

is there any solution??


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 11, 2007)

maybe XP CD? (not recovery disk)


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Apr 11, 2007)

but my laptop doesn't detect XP cd.......even when i set cd rom as first boot device...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 11, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Thread Rating *www.mobygames.com/images/i/25/44/342094.gif


I wonder what happened if Vimal becomes censorboard chief. Would he ban all movies and other stuff .


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 12, 2007)

salils said:
			
		

> what is the s*** with my hp laptop dv2117 as have only three options :
> Application& Driver recovery
> PC Recovery
> PC Recovery Disc Creator.
> Now what can I do??????





			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> not only your laptop, but others too dont have this option.
> 
> i'll soon find a solution for it



Actually it's not esssential to have a HP recovery tools option to create partitions on your HDD. Even the non-HP users too can make partitioning by the following method:

1. First make your C drive free. 
Eg. You want to partition your C drive to 15GB. Then, clear up all the remaining space.
2. Get Paragon Partition Manager. 
Use "Recovery Media Builder" in it to create a CD bootable Paragon partition manager. 
3. Restart Windows and boot it via created CD
4. Now you can partition your HDD.


----------

